
7 Reasons Apple Is Worse Off Than You Think: Forbes - scholia
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/19/apple-worse-off_n_3117237.html
======
dottrap
If the article is from Forbes, why link to huffingtonpost.com?

~~~
scholia
Because the HuffPo link was more popular and Google couldn't see it on Forbes.
Having looked harder for this reply, it had a different headline:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2013/04/18/7-reasons-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2013/04/18/7-reasons-
apple-is-more-doomed-than-you-think/)

